# [iPhone 6 Plus Gallery] Geneva Auto Show



## Emanuel M (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, this is my first post here.
All the photos were taken with the iPhone 6 Plus and edited on Lightroom and Photoshop.
Hope you like them as much as i do 

Cheers 

These two are Zenvo's










Lamborghini Huracan DMC





Lexus LF-C2 Concept









Aston Martin Vanquish





Ford GT





2015 Ford Mustang





I don't know if i'm exceeding the maximum ammount of photos per post.
If i am please advise.

I will post some more later.


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2015)

These are very good!  

I don't think there is any stated limit to the number of photographs per thread.  The issue may be if the original poster is wanting a detailed critique.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome; yes, agree; nicely done!

There is no maximum number of images per post, however if you post too many they won't get a lot of individual views.


----------



## Emanuel M (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply 
This serves only to show what the 6 Plus can do.
But i'm open to critics.
Here goes some more 

koenigsegg regera





Pininfarina Ferrari Sergio









McLaren 675 LT









Mansory Bentley Continental GT





Audi R8





Bentley Mulsanne Speed





Bentley GTC (Convertible)





Mini Superleggera Vision (electric)









Cheers


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2015)

Aston Martin taillights FTW!


----------



## Emanuel M (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, i don't have the Aston martin tail photos. 
There were too many people there sniffing that gorgeous ass 
But tomorrow I will post some hot tail lights 

Cheers


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 19, 2015)

Nicely done! Did you use the native app to take those with or something special?


----------



## Emanuel M (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope, just used the default camera app. 
No flash and HDR mode on auto. 
When I came home, I transfered the photos to the computer and edited them on lightroom and Photoshop 

Cheers


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2015)

Emanuel M said:


> Oh, i don't have the Aston martin tail photos.
> There were too many people there sniffing that gorgeous ass
> But tomorrow I will post some hot tail lights
> 
> Cheers


Oh, it's a Bentley.  Sorry!

Same like for those taillights, and it works for Bentley too!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Emanuel M (Mar 19, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Nice shots!


Thx mate 



Designer said:


> Oh, it's a Bentley.  Sorry!
> 
> Same like for those taillights, and it works for Bentley too!



I also don't have Bentley taillights :s
You must be confusing the brands 
Tomorrow I'll add the car models before the pictures.

Cheers 

EDIT: Done, every picture has a label now


----------



## Emanuel M (Mar 20, 2015)

Some more 

Mercedes S63 AMG









Some taillights love 









Also had the privilege of seeing those two together:
Bugatti Veyron 001 (first edition)





And the *2015 Bugatti Veyron Grand Sport Vitesse "La Finale"



*

Some more Mercedes Love:

Mercedes SL Fab Design









Mercedes CLA 250 Sport 4MATIC





Mercedes CLS 400 4MATIC





And some BMW Love:

BMW i8 (electric supercar)





BMW M6 Gran Coupé (i love this one)





And to end this 

Range Rover Sport by Hamann Design





And it's beautiful Rim





Cheers


----------



## teddygunner (Mar 20, 2015)

Fuhhh..... awesomeness!!


----------



## teddygunner (Mar 20, 2015)

I just simply wanna be there and plank on those cars! Yeahh!


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 20, 2015)

there are some very nice images, pretty impressive but even more from a phone camera


----------



## Emanuel M (Mar 20, 2015)

I was really impressed too 
I only wished for a polarizer because of all the lights, but the results were very satisfying.

I also have a DSLR (Nikon D3000 - nothing special), but i didn't bring her because i really wanted to try the iPhone as a camera.

Cheers


----------



## Ron Smith (Apr 6, 2015)

As all have said - nice work!  I've shot at autoshows and it is hard to get good photos.  Especially without 30 folks standing around the car!  Good editing also.


----------



## Emanuel M (Apr 6, 2015)

Thx 
It was more like 100 people arround each car 

Cheers


----------



## selfiemaster (Apr 14, 2015)

I should buy 6P not 6


----------



## Emanuel M (Apr 14, 2015)

We are talking about the 6Plus here


----------



## waday (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice shots! I love that Mini... 

The 6 plus is too big for my tastes. I usually put my phone in my pocket, and that thing (along with most phones nowadays) needs it's own messenger bag.


----------



## Emanuel M (Apr 14, 2015)

I use it everyday and i carry it on my front pocket without problems.


----------



## waday (Apr 14, 2015)

I should buy these jeans..


----------



## Emanuel M (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL, you are overreacting now 
I can use my 6Plus with all my pants...
But i am used to big phones - once you get used you will think the other phones are too small and not the other way arround 

Cheers


----------



## waday (Apr 14, 2015)

Emanuel M said:


> LOL, you are overreacting now
> I can use my 6Plus with all my pants...
> But i am used to big phones - once you get used you will think the other phones are too small and not the other way arround
> 
> Cheers


As long as it fits in that Mini, we're good to go.


----------



## CoBilly (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, can't wait to dump my shitty Note 3 for the 6S, with upgraded camera, this fall. 

Any more Mercedes pics?


----------



## Emanuel M (Jun 14, 2015)

No more Mercedes pics 

Cheers


----------

